# Royal Canin Labrador Retriever 30 Dog Food



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

Anyone ever tried Royal Canin Labrador Retriever 30 dog food?

It's a 30/13 food, supposedly designed expecially for labs.

I got a CD-ROM in the mail that had a video commerical for it, and it sounded pretty slick.

I am sticking with Eukanuba for my dogs, but i was curious whether there were any of you out there that used it and what results you have had. It's an interesting and original concept -- a breed specific food.

Also, it said on the disc that due to the lab's unique make up, 13 % fat was ideal --i don't know if i buy that, but whatcha think?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I got the CD too. The problem is that this is a weight loss food, it doesn't have enough fat for a working retriever. Protein level is good, but not enough fat to maintain weight when working. Would be good for a couch potato Lab, but not a Duck Dawg.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

thatt's what i thought about it. I am either running hunt tests, hunting, or training pretty much year round, so I keep my clff on a performance feed (Euk LB prem perf). I would really be leary about such a low fat level. Slick marketing tool; they'll probably get some takers. The dogs features were really good looking, but thhey did look like couch potatoes to me.


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

I got the CD too. I am sticking to the pro plan.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I agree that the protien to fat mixture is off for an active field dog, but the brand as a whole is one of the two best out there as proven by the FDA.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 30, 2004)

Royal Canin makes a 30/20. I think it is Chicken and Rice, it is just NOT the new they are selling as "Breed Specific". I agree that overall, the company and the food is probably one of the best around.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Braveheart said:


> Royal Canin makes a 30/20. I think it is Chicken and Rice, it is just NOT the new they are selling as "Breed Specific".




The problem is why they decided to make this "Breed Specific" (not a Royal Canine problem). But this is a "Fat loss" food...designed to maintain muscle while losing weight. SO...the problem is that there are a bunch of overweight labs out there. 

All of us that received the disc in the mail...had you registered a lab within the last year?

I have...and am wondering if it is from an AKC mailing list.


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

Have not registered a dog, but I did buy a four gen. pedigree. Other than that I dont know why I would have recieved it.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Tried it on a Golden with no need to lose weight. Gave up before the first bag was gone. Does seem to be a premium product. I checked out all their info on their website and then tried it. The dog ate it but was not crazy about it. He prefers pro-plan, Eukenuba, and Eagle pack, which is what he's on now.

John


----------



## AChandler (Jun 11, 2004)

All of the dog foods that are being discussed are considered premium dog foods. They are ok foods but not on the level of the super-premium foods. I am using Canidae at this time and have also used Innova. If you look at the ingredients in the super foods the first three ingredients should be meats. They are also using human grade meats. When the ingredient is chicken it says chicken. It is not chicken meal or chicken by-products. Go to the web sites for the manufacturers I have mentioned and you can read in more detail about how dog food is made and what ingredients are good and bad.


----------

